

The Geography of the Job Market - abas
http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2011/05/12/6632639-good-graph-friday-the-geography-of-the-job-market

======
abas
Nice infographic showing where and when job loss and creation is happening.
Particularly stark visualization of the recession happening.

